# Boston to California and Back- Our 2012 Cross-Country Amtrak Trip



## NETrainfan (Nov 20, 2012)

Cross-Country Amtrak Trip November 2012 Boston to Riverside, CA/ LA to Boston

My sister and I (Mainers) have just returned from our Amtrak train journey on the Lake Shore Limited, the Southwest Chief, the Cardinal, and the Northeast Regional. This was my 7th cross-country Amtrak trip and the best yet- with one exception.

After time spent waiting in the Acela Lounge at South Station in Boston, we boarded the Lake Shore Limited for Chicago. We had been on the LSL several times and had no surprises in our shared roomette or elsewhere. We met a couple from Maine who were delightful and dined with them at lunch and dinner. Lunch was the choice of Walnut Salad or Wrap Sandwich and we opted for the Chocolate Torte for dessert- which probably has 500 calories! The Signature Steak and Herb Roasted Chicken were as good as ever for dinner and the Cheesecake was delicious. We arrived in Chicago well-fed and ready for our layover in the Metropolitan Lounge, which is fine, but just does not compare to the charming Acela Lounge in Boston- just our opinion.

Our Southwest Chief experience was outstanding, both to and from California. Really fine. We had two roomettes across from each other. We decided to splurge for comfort, as the Superliner top bunk made us feel like mummies on our last trip on the SWC. Our car attendant was great-Vincent-professional and humorous-what a combo. We were impressed with the staff and crew who provided good customer service at all turns, with an emphasis on safety and enjoyment. The announcements were well done.

Our western destination was Riverside, CA where family members were meeting us the next day. From the Riverside platform station we took a taxi to our hotel. We did not know what to expect of Riverside, but were pleased with our hotel which is near UC Riverside. The following day, we took a taxi to the Mission Inn which is an elaborately decorated old mission with fine paintings and a variety of restaurants. Wow! is my three letter appraisal. Family met us there.

We vacationed in Palm Springs for 2 days and in Ventura County for 3 days. Can you say WINE? We drank all kinds of wine for 5 days and are the better for it.

Our return journey on the Southwest Chief started rather oddly with the evacuation of Union Station in LA. (You all must have read about that.) The evacuation was managed well by Amtrak, IMHO. However, it was disconcerting for all involved, I’m sure.

When we boarded the SWC for the return to Chicago, we found that Vincent was again our car attendant. How good that was. The trip was so good, that we were disappointed in the Cardinal trip from Chicago to D.C.- in comparison. The Cardinal was a new route for us and we appreciated seeing West Virginia from the train. I’m glad we tried this train, however, we felt the Capitol Limited was a better train with better service and we will take it from now on- on our return to the East Coast.

After a night at the Hyatt Capitol, near Union Station in D.C., we took the familiar old Northeast Regional back to Boston. Nice train, good service, helpful conductors-a reliable train. We always enjoy the scenery of the coast of Connecticut from this train.

I am thinking about our next cross-country trip in a few years. Maybe the Southwest Chief to Santa Fe again? (We did that in 2002.) I think I am addicted to the SWC!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 20, 2012)

Great trip report, but I hadn't heard about the evacuation of LA Union Station! What an interesting way to start the return!


----------



## NETrainfan (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Suspicious-Package-at-Union-Station-DTLA-179568991.html


----------



## jb64 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us. I took the SWC to LA from Chicago last March and enjoyed it too. I was also disappointed with the Cardinal. As a resident of the beautiful Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, the West Virginia scenery did not compensate enough for the lack of amenities on the Card. I'll be taking the LSL this coming March for the first time and am looking forward to it.


----------



## NETrainfan (Nov 21, 2012)

jb- Enjoy your trip on the LSL. It is an interesting route.


----------



## Dan O (Nov 23, 2012)

Regarding the Mission Inn, I understand it is very nicely decorated for the Christmas season. I have driven by it a few times during the day but it is supposed to be much nicer in the evening with lights, etc. If you google Mission Inn Christmas and hit images you get a good idea of what it's like.

Dan


----------



## leemell (Nov 23, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Great trip report, but I hadn't heard about the evacuation of LA Union Station! What an interesting way to start the return!


LASD TSB evacuated the entire station and adjoining building and called the Bomb Squad when some knucklehead left a bag of photo equipment sitting by itself.


----------



## NETrainfan (Nov 27, 2012)

Dan- The Mission Inn was in the process of putting up Christmas decorations when we were there on Nov. 10. Unique decorations. I will google it to see the lights and finished decorating.

This inn is an amazing creation, IMO.


----------

